# Low carb/diabetic barbecue sauce



## illinoishokie (Nov 13, 2012)

1 small sweet onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 Tbs EVOI
1 1/2 cups Diet Dr Pepper, divided
1/2 cup Heinz Reduced Sugar Ketchup
2 Tbs yellow mustard
2 Tbs woozy
2 Tbs sugar free pancake syrup
1 Tbs cider vinegar
1 Tbs soy sauce
1 Tbs liquid smoke
1 Tbs Splenda or Truvia
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp ground cumin
Pinch ground cloves
Hot sauce to taste

Add 1/4 cup Diet Dr Pepper and the EVOI to a 2 quart sauce pan. Saute onion and garlic until translucent, 4-5 minutes. Stir in remaining Diet Dr Pepper and all remaining ingredients until well blended. Reduce heat to low and let simmer 20-30 minutes. Poor onto blender and blend until smooth. Will keep in fridge up to one week.

My wife and I are currently losing weight on the South Beach Diet. One great thing about barbecuing is that it's low carb diet friendly, except for the sauces. So I dabbled until I put together this recipe. My wife and I love it, and my wife shared some with her coworkers and they couldn't believe that it's low carb.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds really good. Saved for future reference...JJ


----------



## whiskey72 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have never heard of EVOI or woozy. What are they? I would love to make this. I have a friend coming over the beginning of next month for some Q. He is diabetic. Thank you.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 6, 2013)

I like the looks of that recipe and will also save for future reference!  All except for the liquid smoke.

Thanks.


whiskey72 said:


> I have never heard of EVOI or woozy. What are they? I would love to make this. I have a friend coming over the beginning of next month for some Q. He is diabetic. Thank you.


Whiskey...I'm thinking EVOO Extra Virgin Olive Oil and woozy would be worcestershire sauce.

Bill


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's another sugar-free sauce to try.....

http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/saucesandmarinades/r/nosugarbbqsauce.htm

~Martin


----------

